# Do-it-myself audiobooks?



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Any chance there's a way to make my own audiobook that can be listened to on the Kindle?  Specifically, I'm wondering if there's a way to put a "wrapper" around an mp3 file (or collection of mp3 files) so it shows up as an audiobook on the Kindle.

I know I can listen to mp3 files on the Kindle, but I specifically want a way to make them show up as audiobooks in the Kindle's book listing, like audiobooks from Audible show up.

My understanding is that Audible's format is proprietary, so no dice there.  Can the Kindle read any other audiobook formats?  (I'm guessing no, but I figure it can't hurt to ask.)  Legal and ethical options only, please.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Never mind -- I found a recipe in The Kindle Cookbook.  Apparently I can add a tag to the mp3 file to make it show up as an audiobook.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

When you figure it out, maybe you can post the info here?

Thanks!

L


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Absolutely, Leslie! As it turned out, though, I didn't have to use the procedure myself. The mp3 in question already had "ID3" tags, so all I had to do was put it in the Audible folder on my Kindle and it showed up as an audiobook.

But if you put an mp3 file in your Audible folder and it does *not* show up as an audiobook, you need to add an ID3 tag. To do that, you can download and install a free tag editor like AudioShell. Use the tag editor to add any tag to your mp3 file. It doesn't matter which one; it can be Title, Artist, or whatever. After the tag is added and the mp3 file is in the Audible folder on your Kindle, it should show up as a book on your Kindle. The result is that you can specifically choose which mp3 to listen to because it shows up in the book list. The downside, of course, is that you can't use your Kindle to read while you're listening.

The instructions for AudioShell are in the ReadMe that you can view after installing it. It looks very straightforward. But I'll repeat: I didn't actually try the whole procedure, so I can't vouch for it personally.

Note: I summarized this procedure from The Kindle Cookbook, which goes into step-by-step detail. Moderators, is it okay that I have posted it here? If not, please feel free to remove it. But if it stays, I want to mention that The Kindle Cookbook is only $3.99 at Amazon. If you use and enjoy the procedure, it would be a sporting gesture to go ahead and buy the Cookbook to support the author.


----------

